# Which Tooth Fairy movie did you prefer?



## Pink Jazz (Jan 2, 2012)

As some should know, the original Tooth Fairy was a theatrical release featuring The Rock, while Tooth Fairy 2 was a straight to DVD/Blu-Ray Release featuring Larry the Cable Guy.

I actually preferred Tooth Fairy 2. All of Larry's pink outfits showed that it takes a real man to wear pink, even if it is a fairy outfit.


----------

